# hazop



## محمد HSE (27 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا أول موضوع لي أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب لدراسة المخاطر و الحماية منها خاصةً في المركبات البتروكميائية
انا مهتم في مجال إذا لكم أي إضافة فيرجى إفادتي بها


----------



## محمد HSE (27 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه ملفات مكملة للكتاب


----------



## محمد HSE (27 سبتمبر 2010)

فك الضغط عند تحميلكم للجزء 8


----------



## husscorps (28 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks a lot Mohd


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## agharieb (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## 12379 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وياريت يكون بالعربي لو امكن


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
أهلاً وسهلاً بك بيننا أخاً كريماً


----------



## helal73 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ههااييلل (7 أبريل 2013)

ارجووووووووو برتامج hazop with pasword


----------



## safa aldin (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------

